# On the urgency of the OS X version...



## mirandaplease (Jan 31, 2014)

For anyone who hasn't heard the news, twitch has completely removed FMLE compatibility, without there being any replacement for it (beyond the $500 wirecast program).  So *as of right now, all streamers on the OS X platform are essentially BANNED from twitch until the OBS mac version is released.  *I'm aware that the top thread on this forum states that there will be a release within the next couple months, but I know you guys care a lot about the streaming community, so I felt it necessary to also make light of this specific issue - some professional streamers have completely lost a source of their income, or possibly THE source of their income, and the day OBS releases its mac version is the day we get our jobs back, and return to our passions.  If there is some type of "development priority" list behind-the-scenes, *I beg of you* please, move the OS X release to the top.

On behalf of mac streamers everywhere,

Thank you.


----------



## mrasmus (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried Cocoasplit? Haven't used it myself, but I've heard it's decent.

https://github.com/zakk4223/CocoaSplit


----------



## Krazy (Jan 31, 2014)

The Mac version will be released once the rewrite is complete as everything is tied together.  There's still no ETA unfortunately, and it could still be a couple months away.

edit: And yeah, Cocoasplit should be a viable option


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 31, 2014)

Cocoasplit with Camtwist is actually pretty nice. I think you're being a bit dramatic, especially in equating being on a Mac to being banned from Twitch. Twitch wants a good Mac streaming program, too -- they want as many people streaming to their service as they can get.

But believe me, it's being worked on every day, and a lot of people want it. The release of the OBS rewrite _is_ "at the top", and is the thing being worked on the most. Just be patient. The time frame is still a few months.

There was no need to make yet another thread about this.


----------



## Sapiens (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHnNIoNUZig


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2014)

We're doing our best to try to bring it out an alpha as soon as possible.


----------

